# Iberbanda Internet



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry to keep going on about the internet but Im looking for a long term rural rent and I know how hard its going to be getting any internet, does anybody use Iberbanda internet which uses a line of sight microwave dish to send or receive data ( Don't know if it does both ) , they have a website but very little information , does anyone use this service??

Many Thanks!!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Sorry to keep going on about the internet but Im looking for a long term rural rent and I know how hard its going to be getting any internet, does anybody use Iberbanda internet which uses a line of sight microwave dish to send or receive data ( Don't know if it does both ) , they have a website but very little information , does anyone use this service??
> 
> Many Thanks!!


Yes i used to have it about 7 yrs ago at that time it was installed free and 39 euros a month fine for download upload and telephone 
One month though i got usually bills around 150 euros a month fair one as i was calling the uk everyday then all of a sudden a bill for 1500 euros when i queried it they just came back and said i had to pay it or my service would be cut i didnt and they did
Talking to a lot of friends over here that had the service 
They have had similar problems like me overcharged bills 
My argument was someone had accidentally put a extra zero on mine but would they listen no
Customer service might have changed now but then complete nightmare


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks mate thats a serious bill , I wouldnt be able to pay that for a long while.


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

LOTS OF FRIENDS NEAR US HAVE IT AND THE BILL IS NORMALLY €39 INC PHONE AND 300 MINS CALLS FOR 1mb BROADBAND,ONLY PROBLEM IS THEY SEEM TO BE LETTING THE NETWORK FALL TO PIECES AND WHEN PEOPLE COMPLAIN THEY ARE TOLD TO CANCEL IF THEY DONT LIKE IT!!!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes im not 100% certain but i was told Telefonica own quite a bit of it and i guess thats when the probs started soon as they got their hands on it


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> Yes im not 100% certain but i was told Telefonica own quite a bit of it and i guess thats when the probs started soon as they got their hands on it


No....they were always crap! But with TF's ownership no doubt they're even crappier!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

XTreme said:


> No....they were always crap! But with TF's ownership no doubt they're even crappier!


Ha ha


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I have Iberbanda--had nothing but good service.


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

zilly said:


> I have Iberbanda--had nothing but good service.


What kind of speed do you get and I presume you only get a small amount of data? Thanks!!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Nugget_Hound said:


> What kind of speed do you get and I presume you only get a small amount of data? Thanks!!


I use to play online shooters and got kicked off quite often as it couldn't keep up at certain times but i was really impressed with it for anything else downloading etc etc i love it but after the heavy bill that killed it and theres quite a few had similar bills and left their service 
Even all this time they still haven't come for their equipment
If you live in Catalunya theirs on the cat website a too-way system being offered for rural properties thats subsidised check it out


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Sorry to keep going on about the internet but Im looking for a long term rural rent and I know how hard its going to be getting any internet, does anybody use Iberbanda internet which uses a line of sight microwave dish to send or receive data ( Don't know if it does both ) , they have a website but very little information , does anyone use this service??
> 
> Many Thanks!!


I have Iberbanda. I have used them for 8 years. At first we had a lot of problems, but then the service improved greatly. Just recently we have had problems. We lose the Internet and occasionally the phone in the afternoon or evening. They have always been very helpful, though we still have the problem. The funny thingis, my neighbour who uses another company gets the same problem at the same time of night, which makes us wonder if there is a radio signal somewhere blocking the signal.
It may not be Iberbanda's fault, it could be a router fault, so we will be trying that soon.


----------

